# Pens for Servicemen and women



## GaryMGg (Jul 2, 2012)

Step right up. Be the first to commit to contributing to ServicePens 2013:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/servicepens-2013-a-98908/

I need you to make a pen for the great men and women who protect this country.
I'll be collecting pens all year to be delivered this coming June in Chicago.

Thank you.
Gary


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 2, 2012)

Gary, do the pens need to made out of wood or can we make acrylic slims?


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 3, 2012)

Ernie,

The pens can be made from whatever material you prefer.
Acrylic, truestone, wood, burls, worthless wood casting, pinecones, stainless, aluminum, 308's...
They don't have to be slimlines although slims fit the shirtsleeve pocket better than most kits.
You can even do a kitless pen.

Thanks!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am currently offering some help for those who need kits but might be strapped for cash -- go to the link in the first post here and you'll find details.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 9, 2012)

I've posted an online spreadsheet so interested parties can see what the progress is through the course of this year:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkVCF6nHyyBxdGx5SzN6V0dJZVFCMjZOOWcycUtpZEE

I'm looking forward to having more participants.

Thank you.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 9, 2012)

In for 15.


----------



## jd99 (Jul 9, 2012)

I would be glad to help out, I have corian blanks that can be used for streamlines, creeklines, and slimlines; be glad to help out. 

Smity:
I can send you some corian blanks to go with your creeklines if you want. PM me and lets figure out what you need I have an abundance right now.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 20, 2012)

The first 10 pens for our troops arrived from RKent.
Thank you for the nice contribution Reagan.

Let's keep things progressing.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Free kits*

In the other thread I have posted the following:

Through the kindness of a member doing this because it is the right thing to do rather than for personal credit. I have an additional 8 Free packages of 10 kits available for this worthwhile project.  

You can get details in the thread "Service Pens 2013" Sorry I don't know how to link to another thread.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you again for all the support Smitty.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Jul 23, 2012)

i have the first 10 about half done should have them in the mail to you gary by  the middle of aug i have 10 more coming from smitty so i may wait and send all 20 at the same  time.


----------



## rkent (Jul 23, 2012)

I am in for another 10 if I can get some kits from Smitty.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 23, 2012)

rkent said:


> I am in for another 10 if I can get some kits from Smitty.


 I miscounted I thought all the free were gone but there is one package left - if you want them send me a pm with your mailing address and your email address.


----------



## rkent (Jul 23, 2012)

PM Sent
Thanks


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 24, 2012)

So far, 395 pens have been promised for our servicemen and women.
What a great start!!!

Thank you.


----------



## Glen Schumann (Jul 24, 2012)

Count me in for 10; I may do more.


----------



## plantman (Jul 24, 2012)

Gary: I have mailed out the first 30 pens today, and have already started on the next 30 pens being supplied to me by Smitty (kits) and Jim Burr (blanks). Thanks to these members for there kindness and support of our troops. On the top layer you will find 4 sets of pens and pencels, the white taik deer, ebony, pink ivory, and burl, I hope that these can be given as sets. Hope they help this good cause!! Jim S


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 24, 2012)

Jim,
That's wonderful news.
Thank you for your generous contribution to this effort.
I can't wait to see your workmanship.
Thanks again.


----------



## plantman (Jul 24, 2012)

*Confirmation #*



GaryMGg said:


> Jim,
> That's wonderful news.
> Thank you for your generous contribution to this effort.
> I can't wait to see your workmanship.
> Thanks again.


 Gary you should have the pens Friday. Post Office said I will need signature confirmation because of value. 
# 2310 3280 0000 1379 3589   Jim S


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jul 25, 2012)

I will commit to 20.. will try for more.. thanks to Smitty I have 10 to start with....


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 26, 2012)

Jim,

The pens arrived today; Mrs. G signed for 'em.
They look real good. Thank you for your contribution to ServicePens.
I'm grateful.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 29, 2012)

We have some amazingly gracious members.
Look at this work of art Mark Chouinard ( Jjartwood ) decided to contribute to the ServicePens project:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/2d-kit-less-attempt-tried-wood-time-99934/

I'm deeply grateful for the continuing generosity of our members and honored to have your support.

Thank you.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 13, 2012)

Today, we're approaching a commitment of nearly 500 pens for 2013.
Please keep 'em coming; even just one or two pens per penturner is going 
to help provide our thanks for the men and women who give so much in return for so little.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 31, 2012)

ServicePens has recently received four rather large boxes containing pens.

You know what's missing?!? *You*. I'm still looking for hundreds of those wonderful penmakers who will send just *one or two* pens to thank our Servicemen and women for their effort, faithfulness, and service to protect the global beacon of freedom.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Aug 31, 2012)

i will have mine in the mail in the next few days i am finshing up the other 10 this weekend and i will have 20 in the mail will do more after the festival season is over.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 12, 2012)

The events of last night and today should evidence why I'm committed to our troops.
Their service is the on-going action which keeps us free and people with liberty.
Please join us in thanking our servicemen and women for their great efforts.
The ServicePens thread has 100 replies with more than 3600 views.
One or two pens per viewer would result in an awesome number of contributions to this activity.
*Won't you participate?*


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi all,
I was catching up on messages and updating the spreadsheet.
As of now, a little more than 564 pens have been committed to date.
Keep after it. Show our troops your grateful appreciation.
Thank you
Gary


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 11, 2012)

To date, I've received nearly 300 of 600 pens committed so far this year for the ServicePens 2013 project.
I've uploaded photos which you can view here:

https://picasaweb.google.com/GaryMG/ServicePens2013

Thanks to all who have contributed so far.
Please consider making ServicePens 2013 part of your activities.


----------

